# Bulk buy shavings deals?



## honeybee123 (9 July 2018)

Just wondered where you all get your shavings from?  And whether you can get bulk discounts?   I'm moving from straw to the Haygain Comfortstall beds and shavings... and having pushed the bank account for the bed, I'm keen to get a good deal on the shavings!!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (9 July 2018)

whereabouts in the country are you? Buildbase sell theirs for £7.40 per bale when you buy in bulk (a pallet of 24 or 36) - I have a cash card with them.  They are the stable choice shavings and are 22KG of compressed pine shavings, dust extracted.  This is the best value I can get. Delivery is free within 20 miles from their bases.  We normally club together and get a pallet of 36 between us and pay accordingly.  We always bung the driver a fiver as he is very good and transfers the shavings with a grab machine from the back of his lorry to wherever you want it so long as its safe to do so.

https://www.buildbase.co.uk/storefinder

They don't advertise on their website and I'm not sure all branches sell shavings but the one by where I work does so I can order a pallet load or just get four or five in my car when I need them.


----------



## honeybee123 (9 July 2018)

Thank you!  I'm near Chippenham, so will have a search....


----------



## little_critter (9 July 2018)

I got a good deal on Easibed from Pearce Seeds in Sherborne. £6.25 per bale I think.


----------



## AGray825 (10 July 2018)

We had ours on CushionBed by Giffords (https://giffords.biz/products/cushionbed/) the year before last and that was quite nice but more along the lines of hemp bedding (think Aubiose rather than traditional shavings) and much cheaper than anywhere else I've found it (think it was about £4 a bale, plus delivery)
We're on pellets now because my new girl is the messiest pony alive, so she has to be on a pellet bed with Megazorb for comfort so we decided to just put them all on the same type of bedding for a better deal.

If not for that though we'd still be using the Giffords CushionBed!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (17 July 2018)

honeybee123 said:



			Thank you!  I'm near Chippenham, so will have a search....
		
Click to expand...

Calne is your nearest Buildbase.  01249 812864


----------



## MuffettMischief (18 July 2018)

AGray825 said:



			We had ours on CushionBed by Giffords (https://giffords.biz/products/cushionbed/) the year before last and that was quite nice but more along the lines of hemp bedding (think Aubiose rather than traditional shavings) and much cheaper than anywhere else I've found it (think it was about £4 a bale, plus delivery)
We're on pellets now because my new girl is the messiest pony alive, so she has to be on a pellet bed with Megazorb for comfort so we decided to just put them all on the same type of bedding for a better deal.

If not for that though we'd still be using the Giffords CushionBed!
		
Click to expand...

So cheap!! did you find it went far or was the coverage not that great? Just having a look on the website now


----------



## LR2904 (6 August 2018)

I have just emailed Giffords but quite a distance from me so guessing the delivery charge could be a killer


----------

